# Design 10 speaker audio system



## Gazoo (Mar 10, 2014)

I am a music lover, but not the sharpest tool in the shed. I bought a house with 10 speakers mounted in ceiling. They are MAS Audio speakers with 8 ohms and 100 watts. I drove them using my old Yamaha receiver (basically spliced the pairs together with half of them on one channel and half on the other). After 1 year the receiver died. It was old so I thought nothing of it and replaced it. One year later my new Onkyo died too. I finally did some research and learned about that "load balancing" and impedance thing! Now I'm trying to do it right. Was planning to buy a Niles SSVC-6 volume control, impedance matching speaker selector. I now have my entire music library in digital format and plan to only stream music from my computer and/or phone to the system through an Apple AirPort device. So I need to plug my AirPort into an amplifier and then run the amplifier to the speaker selector, right??

Two questions:
1) is this a decent system design?
2) can anyone recommend an amp that will drive this many ceiling speakers with this load? I care about the sound quality but am not an audiophile, so probably need something middle of the road to upper-end for normal users.

Thank you in advance.

Gazoo


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Design 10-speaker Audio System*

The 10 speakers are in different rooms? So 5 or so rooms? Thus just for background music?

Or a 10 speaker home theatre setup?

If you want to be able to turn specific rooms on or off then yes you need a selector switch which has 5 zones or however many zones you need

If you do not care about being able turn specific rooms or speakers off you can use any amp to power them. You just have to properly wire the speakers so the amp sees the proper ohm load so it will not fry itself. 

Niles makes solid stuff.... I have no need for it in my house thus no first hand experience except for selling their stuff 20 plus years ago.


----------

